

Ask HN: How important is to invest in DB design from scratch ? - code_devil

I have an app in mind that I want to implement and can possibly do with basic knowledge of a DB. Is it a good idea to go ahead and develop it and come back later to optimize the DB.
PS: Also I was having a hard time to search for a Class being mapped to a  DB&#60;p&#62;Example:
Class Person{
String Name;
String Age;
Person myFriends[];
}&#60;p&#62;user_table
name | age | {myFriends[]} |&#60;p&#62;how do you map the myFriends[n] to a DB ?
======
falsestprophet
You are asking all of the wrong questions. Learning a proper web framework is
the best way to catch up the the community. I recommend Django (visit
djangobook.com and djangoproject.com).

~~~
code_devil
thanks. I stumbled upon coodeigniter ... seems pretty promising.

